# Festplatte defekt ?



## PCer (24. August 2005)

Hallo auch,

ich habe diese Seite von einem guten Bekannten (danke JAN) empfohlen bekommen.

ich habe nämlich folgendes Problem :

Vor einiger Zeit ist die Festplatte (Maxtor -  c.a. 2 Jahre alt) eines Windows XP - Rechners nicht mehr hochgefahren .

Da ich auf dem Rechner ein gutes Virenprogramm einsetze und den Rechner  nicht am Internet betreibe noch nicht mal in einem Netzwerk .

Und auch jede neuen Daten  von anderen Rechnern vorher überprüfe.

Schließe ich einen Virus nahezu aus.

Das eigentliche Problem ist aber :

Die Festplatte lässt sich noch nicht mal mehr in einem anderen NTFS Rechner richtig lesen (weder Xp noch 2K). Die Verzeichnisstruktur ist aber lesbar , nur die Daten kann man nicht zugreifen bzw. sehen.

Kann mir vielleicht dabei helfen , gibt es vielleicht "Spezielle Programme"  die die Festplatten anders handaben als das normale Windows-System.
(Ein Bekannter meinte das es solche Programme gibt , die aber nur von den Behörden verwendet dürfen )

Für mögliche Tipps und Hinweise bin ich dankbar.

Gruß
Alex

P.S: Da ich wichtige Arbeitsmatrialien darauf liegen habe , hat der Rechner noch eine nicht unwesentlichere Bedeutung


----------



## octo124 (24. August 2005)

Also der Test in anderen PCs bringt nur was, wenn auch die Chips beider Boards übereinstimmen wegen der unterschiedlichen Adressierung per Controller auf die HD.
1. Möglichkeit:
Betreffenden PC mit Knoppix-CD starten, Daten falls lesbar auf eine 2.HD oder übers Netzwerk auf anderen PC sichern.
2. M.:
1. Platte wird im BIOS komplett erkannt?
Wenn ja, dann
2. Komplettanalyse mit passendem Diagnosetool des HD-Herstellers (auf UBCD)
keine Fehler, dann
3. Scan der HD mit Testdisk, danach Sreen hier komplett!! posten inkl. Direktlink zur betroffenen HD auf der Herstellersite oder nach der Anleitung selbst weitermachen.
UltimateBootCD (UBCD) + Testdik + Anleitung:
http://www.wintotal-forum.de/?board=31;action=display;threadid=41653


----------

